# Installing neuspeed power pulley



## serprime2.5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there a DIY on how to do this with a 2.5L engine? I hear that it is a different install than with the 2.0t engine. Thanks


----------



## serprime2.5 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (serprime2.5)*

Anyone?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (serprime2.5)*

There is an underdrive or lightweight pulley. Have you searched this forum cause I know I've seen it a couple of times.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (serprime2.5)*

I have the lightened pulley and it's beyond easy to do. Pull the wheel off, take the liner out, and bam the pulley is right there in your face. Take the belt off, remove old pulley, install new pulley and your done.
Shouldn't take any longer than a half hour.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (vw93to85)*

Yep, just make sure you have the triple-square drive bit for the pulley. Everything is cake, just as vw93to85 says. It took me about 45 minutes, and this included the time it took me to go to an auto parts store and purchase the correct triple-square drive bit size. You don't even need to take the front-right tire off, you can just throw it on a jack and crank the wheel all the way to the right. There's plenty of room to work with.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (edb4)*

Yeah I was working with air tools on jack stands so it was nothing to buzz the tire off. I'd say the hardest part was getting the floor jack under the car.


----------



## serprime2.5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet, thanks guys.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (serprime2.5)*

Does anyone know what size triple square is needed to take the pulley off? I can't seem to find any info on it


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (MKVJET08)*

It's 10mm.
Try to get the lock pin too if you can it's way easier to install.


_Modified by mobitsfa at 4:21 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (mobitsfa)*

i heard from a few places it is a bad idea to install this pulley. Like it would mess with the engine in a negative way. is this true or just a bunch of silly talk


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

what are the benefits of this pulley??? and how much? i'm all about easy and cheap DIY mods!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (LampyB)*

It might be a bad idea if you get some cheap pulley off of ebay or a less reputable site because they don't design their pullies in the correct way. I've heard people say that since your crank pulley is also a balancing pulley in reference to the rest of the pullies on the engine, it will throw off that balance and cause you problems. Neuspeed and ECS tuning both make lightened versions of the crank pulley but in mosts ways are the same and do the same job as the stock pulley so that balance is still kept in check. The pulley is just much lighter so it rotates quicker and with less effort. The other kinda pullies out there are designed differently and these are the ones you should watch out for. Most of the manufacturers likely dont take into account that the crank pulley needs to be balanced to function properly. They just want to provide you with a cheap product that they can say will give you results. Personaly, I've run a full 3 piece Underdrive pulley setup on my old 98 Beetle from Unorthodox Racing and never had a problem with them once. This company doesnt make pullies for our engine yet but they are pretty reputable. I havent heard any bad press about any of the reputable companies selling pullies for our engines tho either so I wouldn't be concerned. Underdriven pullies are a different story tho then lightened pullies because they can affect the engine by not keeping your charging systems working at thier full capacity. It all depends on how much the pullies actually underdrive the whole system. As long as you do your research on whatever company you choose to buy from, you should be in the clear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (tay272)*

thanks man thats helps alot


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (mobitsfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobitsfa* »_It's 10mm.
Try to get the lock pin too if you can it's way easier to install.

_Modified by mobitsfa at 4:21 PM 1-12-2010_

Thanks


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (MKVJET08)*

I'm trying to get it off now and i'm having trouble. I'm trying to take the bolts out but when i try to turn them the entire pulley is turning. I don't have air tools to take them out either.
Any pointers?

(I know I just posted this in another thread but i'm trying to get some help asap as i don't have much more time to work on it. I would really appreciate any help)


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Installing neuspeed power pulley (MKVJET08)*

i posted in the other thread, call some local dealers for the pin.


----------

